# Gilde Reign sucht Member!



## Reggi305 (1. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen! 

Vorstellung:
Die Gilde "Reign" [Blackmoore - PvP] sucht nette, aktive und ambitionierte Mitglieder auf der Allianz Seite um einen kleinen aber effektiven Raidstamm aufzubauen.
Ein Lockeres aber dennoch vernünftiges Miteinander steht bei uns an erster Stelle!
Es werden momentan range DDs und Heiler aller Art gesucht.

Unsere Ziele:
- 2 Tage Nhc/Hc Progress von 20 - 23 Uhr Mi und So - evtl. öfter
- Eingespielte Mythic+ Gruppen
- Eine Familiäre Gemeinschaft und spaß am zusammen spielen

Euer Profil :
- Ihr habt Nighthold Taktiken drauf und Hc angespielt
- Klassenverständnis & Bereitschaft sich zu verbessern.
- Kritikfähigkeit -> Sowohl Kritik annehmen, als auch äußern können.
- Zuverlässigkeit & Pünktlichkeit

Was uns besonders wichtig ist um ein ständiges verbessern zu gewähleisten:

Wir werden die Leistung und Probleme durch Loganalysen in Form von direkten Gesprächen ansprechen und jeder bekommt die Chance zu zeigen, dass er sich verbessert.
Kritik sollte man somit auch annehmen & umsetzten können, da wir bei mehrfacher fehlender Leistung, Spieler austauschen oder/und ganz aus dem Raid nehmen. 

Wir freuen uns auf euch!!

Kontakt:

Battletag: 

Reggie305#21599


----------



## Reggi305 (1. März 2017)

~push~


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2017)

http://forum.buffed.de/topic/90562-regel-furs-gildenforum-thread-pushen-update/


----------

